# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  βοήθεια,πρέπει να γίνω ανορεξικια!!!!

## LittleMurder

κορίτσια σώστε με!Ειμαι χοντρή, 1.65 και 58 κιλά!πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να χάσω αυτά τα 8 κιλά,το έχω ανάγκη!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

LittleMuder δεν δεν θα σου πω τα κλασσικα οτι δεν εισαι παχια αλλα θα σε παρακαλεσω να διαβασεις αυτο 
:http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=6896..............
και ελπιζω μετα ναμην θελεις ακομα να γινεις ανορεξικη γιατι πραγαμτικα δεν το χρειαζεσαι..............

----------


## ton76

δεν γινομαι κι εγω 58 κιλα με το 1.65?? αχ κουκλα μου αδυνατη εισαι

----------

